# Media test failure, check cable



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

I just opened the box to set up a new (to me) IBM NetVista P4 computer. This is an off lease machine which I bought from a local distributor, from whom I have bought machines before.

First startup, I get the following message:

Intel Base-code, PXE-2.1 (build 083)
PXE-E61 media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel boot agent
1962: No operating system found

So, I switched the cable that feeds the C: drive, same result.

I went into the BIOS and the Hard drive is shown as installed.

This unit was supposed to be delivered with XP PRO installed. I have an XP PRO CD, but I don't know how to get past the above error,

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

PeterA said:


> I just opened the box to set up a new (to me) IBM NetVista P4 computer. This is an off lease machine which I bought from a local distributor, from whom I have bought machines before.
> 
> First startup, I get the following message:
> 
> ...


Howdy PeterA...

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...But...

The error you are getting, means that the pc is trying to boot from a network because it can't find a bootable media otherwise ( you don't have a bootable hard drive, or Operating System installed )...



> This unit was supposed to be delivered with XP PRO installed. I have an XP PRO CD, but I don't know how to get past the above error,
> 
> Any suggestions?


As to this just put the XP CD in the drive, make sure it is set to BOOT from the CD-ROM first in the BIOS, and install XP...


----------



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok thanks...

My warranty it still good....


----------



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, it turned out to be what you said.

The techie guy on the phone helped me find the startup sequence in the BIOS and once that was changed from NETWORK to DRIVE 0 , it booted fine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigboi93 (Jul 28, 2007)

my computer is doing he same thing, but it wont load the cd. i have it set to boot he cd first, but for some reason, it wont.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

is the CD burned? if so it may not be bootable


----------

